# The Last of Us 2 is finally coming!



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Holy crap, they have a trailer for this game right now! 





I'm ready for more, I loved the first game. At PlayStation Experience they showed a trailer for The Last of Us 2, well they call it The Last of Us Part ll but imma stick to 2 for now. What are you're thoughts on this first trailer? I think it'll be great.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

:grin2::yay:boogie


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow, I didn't expect them to have a trailer or anything up so quickly! I'm glad Ellie and Joel are back (a lot of people seemed to think they'd change the characters) but it makes me kinda sad to see her all grown up.


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Holy crap I can't wait for this! I'm kind of nervous about it though, I don't see how it can live up to the greatness of the first game. Also I'm surprised they're doing this because the creators have said in the past that they were perfectly happy with Joel and Ellie's ending and didn't want to touch it. But anyways, I'm still psyched for this game.

PS: They've also released a trailer for Uncharted: The Lost Legacy, where you play as Chloe. Check it out:


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

about time.... *tears*


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

I just saw the trailer for this. The Last of Us was probably my favorite game ever made. Seeing the second one coming out is weird. I felt like the first one was so good that it should have just ended there, they shouldn't make a second one. But at the same time I really want to play this game now and I can't wait.

When I finished the first one I was filled with emptiness like I had lost a really good friend because the story was so amazing. Now it feels like the friends are on their way back.

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm excited. I still haven't upgraded, but will most definitely have to for this. (Probably won't be released for a long time, though  )

I hope they decide to keep the multiplayer and not change it up too much. I still to this day play the multiplayer fairly regularly.


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

The last of Us is one of my favorite games of all time so I have high expectations, hopefully it continues the story well but as for now I'm just glad to see Ellie and Joel again! :boogie


----------

